# Check Out My New Mask!



## fmdog44 (Apr 25, 2020)

Went on line to buy Halloween masks and saw this one-cheap, I think 9 bucks. Drew a pattern to cut off top using scissors. The plastic is very thin. It fits like a glove. Simply insert a fabric on the inside covering the mouth & nose holes and you are all set. This plastic mask will last forever. No steaming my glasses when I breath and no odor like the ones I have purchased previously. Washable also.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Went on line to buy Halloween masks and saw this one-cheap, I think 9 bucks. Drew a pattern to cut off top using scissors. The plastic is very thin. It fits like a glove. Simply insert a fabric on the inside covering the mouth & nose holes and you are all set. This plastic mask will last forever. No steaming my glasses when I breath and no odor like the ones I have purchased previously. Washable also.


That’s a nice mask but won’t it get hot in the summer since it’s plastic. It’s not breathable material. That fact that it doesn’t steam glasses can’t be overlooked. It looks like a good find.


----------



## win231 (Apr 25, 2020)

Phantom of the Corona


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s a nice mask but won’t it get hot in the summer since it’s plastic. It’s not breathable material. That fact that it doesn’t steam glasses can’t be overlooked. It looks like a good find.


I will only wear in indoors and you'll find all masks trap heat.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Phantom of the Corona


Or Jason!!!


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 27, 2020)

I think that wearing a mask can help us all bring out our inner dark superhero, or at least help us to brood over the city...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I think that wearing a mask can help us all bring out our superhero, or at least help us
> View attachment 101424


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 28, 2020)

It’s up to the individual wearing the mask if they want to convey the heroic or simply a classic gothic horror vibe.  One needn’t wait for Halloween anymore...


----------

